# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Жемчужина желаний-подарок на 14 февраля и 8 марта

## evgen1984

Жемчужина Желаний – подарок любимой женщине любого возраста!
У Вас есть уникальная возможность преподнести в подарок своей любимой настоящую жемчужину. Но не просто жемчужину, а жемчужину в той  раковине, в которой она выросла. Трепет, волнение, восторг ожидают девушку, которой Вы сделаете этот подарок: она сама сможет открыть раковину и найти в ней одну из пяти жемчужин, исполняющих желания. Жемчужины разных цветов согласно древним легендам символизируют исполнение тех или иных желаний. Из всех сокровищ мира нет ничего более красивого и таинственного, чем жемчуг. В Греческой мифологии существует прекрасная легенда о том, как рождалась из пены морской богиня любви и красоты Афродита. Когда она вышла на берег, капли, скатившиеся с ее совершенного тела, волны подхватили и унесли обратно в море. Там эти капли превратились в жемчужины.
Каждая жемчужина уникальна, как любое творение природы. Жемчужина может оказаться благородно-белого, нежно-кремового, персикового, лучезарно-золотого цвета или роскошного цвета лаванды.
белая жемчужина — дарит благополучие;
кремовая — успех;
персиковая — приносит здоровье;
золотая — богатство;
жемчужина цвета лаванды — любовь.
В набор подарка  входит также изящный кулон с цепочкой на синем бархатистом ложе. После того как жемчужина будет извлечена из раковины, ее можно будет положить в этот кулон. Таким образом, оригинальный подарок «Жемчужина желаний» — это одновременно и необычный талисман, и изящное украшение. Подарок«Жемчужина желаний» упакован в подарочную коробку-открытку с прозрачными окошками. Жемчуг выращивается в раковине от 3-х до 5-ти лет. А спектральный анализ каждой раковины перед упаковкой гарантирует размер жемчужин от 5-ти до 7-ми миллиметров в диаметре.
Комплект оригинального подарка «Жемчужина желаний»:
Жемчужина в раковине (в банке с консервирующим раствором)
Оригинальный кулон для жемчужины с цепочкой
Подарочная коробка
Описание
Инструкция:
Откройте баночку и слейте жидкость.
Промойте моллюск и поместите в пластиковый пакетик.
Вскройте раковину.
Извлеките жемчужину, промойте и просушите ее.
Снимите кулон с цепочки и раскройте его, потянув створки в стороны.
Вставьте жемчужину в кулон и закрепите цепочку.
Украшение готово!
Характеристики
В набор входят:
Раковина с жемчужиной, которую в течение 3-5 лет выращивал моллюск. Диаметр жемчужины отд 5 до 7 мм
Кулон с цепочкой
Размер упаковки — 18 х 10 х 4 см
Длина цепочки — 45 см
 
  
Цена 40гривен

----------


## kyli41234

Прикольный подарочек)))

----------


## irina1805

Весьма интересно! И подарок неплохой,пожалуй подпишусь,скоро праздники.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  30.01.2014 в 20:17 ----------

Теме АП!

----------


## dokmeh306

Согласен... Чёткий подарок,необычный!!! Ап!!!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  02.02.2014 в 18:07 ----------

Добрый день! Товар всегда в наличии,или необходимо ожидать какое-то время? Спасибо...

----------


## Krokki35

вечер добрый  !! телефон можно узнать

----------


## Titanmen

как с вами связаться чтоб купить ?

----------


## Danya1984

Конкурент !!!

----------


## jelik

Темке ап. Спасибо

----------


## Кайфовая

телефон в  студию

----------


## NeYa

как можно приобрести?

----------


## uzi

а Вы с ценой не ошиблись?они на 7-м по 10 грн стоят
на мылке недавно видела)

----------


## evgen1984

Спасибо всем кто приобрел Жемчужину-Всех с праздниками))))
Готов покупать жемчужину желаний по 15 гривен оптом ,сделаю бизнес для тех кто может покупать жемчужину по 10 гривен))))

----------


## dokmeh306

Большое спасибо за жемчужинку!!! Девушка не ожидала,и была приятно удивлена,что такое возможно... Удачных продаж!

----------


## Nadin_I

> а Вы с ценой не ошиблись?они на 7-м по 10 грн стоят
> на мылке недавно видела)


 так они есть и в эзотерических магазинах и цена была 25 грн,но может от размеров зависит

----------


## Кактус69

Спасибо!

----------


## andron220v

Интересный подарочек. Одну пожалуй закажу.

----------


## ValentinkaYa

Можно срочно 10 жемчужин для девочек 6-го класса? Срочно приеду-заберу!

----------


## Типочег

есть еще?

----------


## evgen1984

Продам. цена 45 гривен

----------

